
You Can't Name a File Con in Windows [video] - abhisuri97
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC6tngl0PTI
======
maxbaines
Confirmed this still exists in W10 bit of web search and found there resrve
from DOS days, others are AUX, NUL, COM1-COM9, PRN, LPT1-LPT9.

[https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/file-n...](https://answers.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/forum/all/file-name-as-con-cannot-be-created-on-desktop-
can/c41e136a-56ac-4385-b119-3773cdee7a9c)

